

Intro to ROM Hacking: Building an SMS Powered Game Genie with Lua and Python - Shrugs
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2015/08/romram-hacking-building-an-sms-powered-game-genie-with-lua-and-python.html

======
nlazaris
Really cool tutorial! I love the throw back to the retro games

------
jonmarkgo
This is amazing

